# [reiser4] très impressionant (retour de test)

## naerex

Bonjour à tous

J'ai testé reiser4 d'une façon très simple et rapide. Je passe la partie patch kernel il y a des howto à la pelle en wiki et sur le forum.

Donc un fichier de 1024Mo en loop monté sur /usr/portage . Je précise que j'ai vidé distfiles avant.

Je bascule de reiser3 à 4 en montant et démontant.

Voici diffèrentes statistiques:

Espace sur le disque

en reiser3 puis en reiser4

```
#du -sh /usr/portage/          #du -sh /usr/portage/

440M    /usr/portage/          152M    /usr/portage/

```

Temps de requêtes

en reiser3 puis en reiser4

```
#time emerge -s gcc          #time emerge -s gcc

real    0m11.791s          real    0m6.607s

user    0m1.344s          user    0m1.258s

sys     0m0.337s          sys     0m0.393s

```

```
#time equery d kde          #time equery d kde

real    0m15.396s          real    0m0.861s

user    0m14.948s          user    0m0.718s

sys     0m0.126s          sys     0m0.056s

```

```
#time emerge sync          #time emerge sync

real    5m41.159s          real    2m29.729s

user    0m18.677s          user    0m19.366s

sys     0m10.150s          sys     0m13.214s

```

Les emerge sync ont été fait sur des arbres déjà à jour, pour equery j'ai essayé différents packages tellement ça me paraissait rapide mais ça le fait avec tous. Quand à la taille disque c'est grace à l'utilisation de zlib_deflate d'ailleurs pensez à l'activer dans le kernel sinon reiser4 n'est pas cochable.

Conclusion, reiser4 ca promet !!!  :Surprised:  J'me demande si je vais pas passer ma partoche root, en tout cas pas aujourd'hui j'ai la flemme  :Wink: 

a+ :Cool: 

----------

## Zazbar

J'utilise une partition root en resier4 depuis maintenant pas loin de 3 mois et je n'ai eu aucun problème avec, que ce soit des problèmes de fichiers corrompus, perte de données ... et les performances sont en effet au rendez vous  :Very Happy:  .... après voir si le gain est si important que ca dans une utilisation quotidienne n'est pas forcement facile .... mais bon chez moi ca tourne nickel  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon je sens venir le troll à grand pas. J'en profite donc pour poster avant que certains ne le nourrisse (n'est-ce pas "Enlight", pour ne citer que toi  :Razz:   ).

J'utilise également reiser4 depuis bien longtemps (sans pb) mais je ne suis pas certain de profiter de cette compression zlib, car lorsqe j'ai installée ma Gentoo il me semble que l'option zlib_deflate n'était pas obligatoire pour l'utilisation du reiser4. Tu aurais des infos supplémentaire sur l'implémenation de cette lib ?

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon je sens venir le troll à grand pas. J'en profite donc pour poster avant que certains ne le nourrisse (n'est-ce pas "Enlight", pour ne citer que toi   ).
> 
> J'utilise également reiser4 depuis bien longtemps (sans pb) mais je ne suis pas certain de profiter de cette compression zlib, car lorsqe j'ai installée ma Gentoo il me semble que l'option zlib_deflate n'était pas obligatoire pour l'utilisation du reiser4. Tu aurais des infos supplémentaire sur l'implémenation de cette lib ?

 

Fait péter la défrag!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (vache yoyo comment tu m'a cassé dans mon élan  :Confused:  ) sinon cette histoire de zlib ça m'intrigue aussi!

En revanche j'emets des réserves sur le test equery car la différence se fait sur la partie user et non sur real -(usr + sys) donc je doute là! mais de tte façon j vais faire les mêmes test sur mon chtit xfs ^_^

On peut avoir les caractéristiques du DD? un chtit hdparm -tT pour avoir une base de comparaison.

----------

## naerex

Non je n'ai pas vraiment d'info. Mais je pense que ça compte beaucoup pour les perfs car ça compresse les 100000 fichiers de portage, surtout que je suis sur un portable donc disque dur pas top.

5400tr 8mo

```

#hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1592 MB in  2.00 seconds = 794.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.04 seconds =  19.05 MB/sec

```

oui pour equery j'en ai essayé plusieurs car ca me paressait super rapide !!! mais ca me donne le meme genre de resultat avec n'importe quels package.

----------

## kwenspc

euh bon c ptet out-of-topic mais est ce que quelqu'un utilise reiser4 et software suspend?

parce que perso à force d'eteindre/rallumer la bécane via software suspend 2 (genre ma session linux dure depuis 10 jours là sur mon laptop)  j'ai remarqué de gros ralentissements avec reiser3 et...un beau kernel panic aussi il y a peu.   :Confused: 

Bref mon système de fichier en reiser3 n'a pas l'air d'apprécier l'extinction "on swap"...sous Nautiluse le fait de naviguer sur mon système de fichier devient de plus en plus lent jusqu'à me faire croire que je suis sous un 486!!!

Y auraient-ils les mêmes problèmes avec reiser4, est ce lié ou bien est ce que c'est ss2 qui merdoie?

----------

## Enlight

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Non je n'ai pas vraiment d'info. Mais je pense que ça compte beaucoup pour les perfs car ça compresse les 100000 fichiers de portage, surtout que je suis sur un portable donc disque dur pas top.
> 
> 5400tr 8mo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Huh? tes résultats me parraisent bien rapides pour ce genre de disque (à chaque fois tu n'avait pas fait d'emerge -s peu de temps avant?) tu peux me faire un emerge -s gnome (je l'ai en mémoire celui là) 2 fois de suite?

----------

## naerex

en reiser3 time emerge -s gnome

premier coup:

```

real    0m23.083s

user    0m1.966s

sys     0m0.619s
```

deuxieme coup:

```
real    0m5.124s

user    0m1.854s

sys     0m0.252s
```

en reiser4 time emerge -s gnome

premier coup:

```
real    0m8.448s

user    0m1.862s

sys     0m0.512s
```

deuxieme coup:

```
real    0m4.234s

user    0m1.864s

sys     0m0.313s
```

----------

## Apsforps

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> euh bon c ptet out-of-topic mais est ce que quelqu'un utilise reiser4 et software suspend?
> 
> parce que perso à force d'eteindre/rallumer la bécane via software suspend 2 (genre ma session linux dure depuis 10 jours là sur mon laptop)  j'ai remarqué de gros ralentissements avec reiser3 et...un beau kernel panic aussi il y a peu.  
> 
> Bref mon système de fichier en reiser3 n'a pas l'air d'apprécier l'extinction "on swap"...sous Nautiluse le fait de naviguer sur mon système de fichier devient de plus en plus lent jusqu'à me faire croire que je suis sous un 486!!!
> ...

 

Oui, moi je l'utilise sur mon fixe et aucun problème jusqu'à présent.

----------

## titix

Quelqu'un connais le stade de développement de Reiser4 ? beta ? stable ? considéré comme stable ?

Vu les résultats obtenu par notre cher ami, et la fiabilité qui commence à être au rendez-vous je me demande si je vais pas abandonner mon reiser3  :Wink: .

Il est vrai que j'avais une certaine réticence d'y passer suite à une série de tests apparus sur ce forum il y a quelques mois, montrants, preuves à l'appuie que reiser4 était plus lent que son prédécesseur.

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Huh? tes résultats me parraisent bien rapides pour ce genre de disque

 

+1

@naerex : Qu'est-ce que ça donne si tu lances les tests en commençant d'abord par reiser4 ?

----------

## naerex

Je viens d'essayer en reiser4 ça me donne les meme resultats, j'ai meme rebooté entre temps. je sais pas quoi vous dire les gars, essayez vous verrez bien. Mais franchement c'est le jour et la nuit, des que j'ai un moment je fais un gros tar et je bascule mon / en reiser4. Par contre mon /home restera en reiser3 faut rester prudent quand meme  :Laughing: 

----------

## TTK

Méfiance

J'ai fait des tests sur un fichier monté en loop pour tester certains paramètres xfs justement pour portage. Une fois les modifs appliquées à une vraie partition les perfos n'étaient plus les mêmes.

Dans ton cas ça sent la mise en cache de tout le fichier reiser4 (plus petit).

Essaie de créer une vraie patition pour faire tes tests (si tu as de la place).

En tout cas chez moi le time emerge -s gcc donne:

```

real    0m48.237s

user    0m6.290s

sys     0m2.241s

```

Si je fais un emerge -s gnome juste derrière il me donne:

```

real    0m12.654s

user    0m4.390s

sys     0m0.651s

```

Et si je refais le gnome:

```

real    0m3.064s

user    0m2.415s

sys     0m0.227s

```

Le cache c'est magique !

----------

## Enlight

Je penses comme TTK car ici: 

avec : 

 *Quote:*   

> Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.00 seconds =  50.62 MB/sec

 

1er emerge -s gnome (par contre c'est un vulgaire stage 3 fraichement détarré et encore en chroot (bidouillage depuis live-cd) donc zéro optimisation, kernel pas preemptible syscall en regparm=0 etc..., il me semble qu'avant je tournait plutrot à 3/4 s)

 *Quote:*   

> real    0m6.942s
> 
> user    0m1.220s
> 
> sys     0m0.279s

 

second :

 *Quote:*   

> real    0m1.631s
> 
> user    0m1.210s
> 
> sys     0m0.176s

 

mais j'aimerai bien voir en squashfs ce que ça donnerait.

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5400tr 8mo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

-1

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Enlight a écrit:
> 
> Huh? tes résultats me parraisent bien rapides pour ce genre de disque
> 
> +1 

 

-1

 :Twisted Evil: 

Ici, avec un 5400tpm :

```
razorback ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1812 MB in  2.00 seconds = 904.33 MB         /sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.02 seconds =  27.81 MB/sec
```

et.....je ne couche pas avec naerex !  :Laughing: 

bon je ------> [ ] tout de suite...

----------

## Enlight

Mais non Adrien, c'est les time (real) qui nous parraissent rapides par rapport à ses 19 Mo/s de débit disque! Pas les les 19 Mo/s pour 5400 tours/min.

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Mais non Adrien, c'est les time (real) qui nous parraissent rapides par rapport à ses 19 Mo/s de débit disque! Pas les les 19 Mo/s pour 5400 tours/min.

 

Comme quoi j'ai bien fait de sortir.... :Razz: 

----------

## naerex

Cela dit les performances de ton 5400tr m'interesse Adrien tu as quoi comme reglage hdparm ?

moi j'ai ça:

```

# hdparm -v /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0

```

----------

## Ey

 *naerex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

Tu pourrais essayer de le passer en 32 bits 

```
hdparm -c 1 /dev/hda
```

----------

## Adrien

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

+1  :Smile: 

----------

## naerex

MIEUX  :Laughing: 

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1700 MB in  2.00 seconds = 849.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.00 seconds =  28.62 MB/sec

```

----------

## Enlight

 *naerex wrote:*   

> MIEUX 
> 
> ```
> 
> # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> ...

 

Ah ouais, quand même!  :Shocked:  *1.5 cash comme ça! C'est une nouvelle vie qui commnce là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je confirme les tres bons resultats j'ai migre hier soir et ca jettes méchament (meme si j'ai zappe les chiffres precis)

 Enfin bon maintenant je sais comment backup mon systeme en tar.gz sans avoir a demarrer sur un boot cd grace aux liens fournis en haut :p

----------

## naerex

Il est ou ce lien ? car justement c'est ce qui me gonfle de booter sous knoppix pour faire un "pointar"  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Il est ou ce lien ? car justement c'est ce qui me gonfle de booter sous knoppix pour faire un "pointar" 

 

bah rien de sorcier tu rajoutes --exclude=/dev et tutti quanti ainsi que --exclude=/path/vers/le/tar/lui/même de mémoire c'est dans Documents Tips and Tricks et ça s'appele stage4 chépukoi eseally making a full backup.

----------

## ghoti

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Il est ou ce lien ?

 

Le "en haut" de dapsaille est en effet assez troublant.

Ca ne serait pas [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français 01/07/05(Admin) ("en haut du forum") qui fournit le lien vers  [HOWTO] sauvegarde / deplacement de partitions ??

Pure hypothèse ...  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Pour revenir sur le reiser4, c'est vrai que chez moi il est plus rapide qu'avant en reiser3 pour des opérations genre sync & search avec emerge, mais j'ai aussi changé pas mal de chose dans les cflasgs, les uses 'nptlonly), le noyau etc pour en dire plus sur le gain réel. Mais une chose est sur, ça gratte beaucoup moins qu'avec le reiser3!

----------

